# Which HGH protocol?



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Looking in to giving HGH an extended run 6 months +

It is going to used mainly for the health benefits, ageing, sleep, fat loss and hopefully some muscle maturity growth (at a minimum I know)

Will be using Hyge 200iu kits (Just waiting to hear what colour tops they are)

What is the ideal dose to use, how often and what time of day will yield the best results??


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm using 3-4iu a day for mostly fat loss, I was taking 7-8iu but was advised it's too much, are they the green hygene tops? They are hard to find, I get black tops from TM


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

HGH dose is user dependant and goals and budget.

1 kit of 100iu at 5iu a day will last 4 weeks / 1 month.

5iu a day for 5 days a week is 25 iu and four weeks is 100 iu.

But 4i.u M/W/F would last 8 weeks.

I personally prefer M/W/F but you could do 5 days on and 2 days off.

The off days must not be consecutive, they should be tuesday and thursday or sunday and tuesday or monday and thursday etc.

Time off growth allows for natural distribution of growth hormone.

I personally stick to 100 i.u black top hyge kits or Ansomone.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sparkey said:


> HGH dose is user dependant and goals and budget.
> 
> 1 kit of 100iu at 5iu a day will last 4 weeks / 1 month.
> 
> ...


 Main goal is ageing and fat loss. Will use aas for muscle building. Budget is fine so that isn't an issue.

When do you administer the gh?

1st thing in the morning, after training etc?

Any noticeable difference in M/W/F or 5 days per week at 4iu each jab?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> Main goal is ageing and fat loss. Will use aas for muscle building. Budget is fine so that isn't an issue.
> 
> When do you administer the gh?
> 
> ...


 I take it just before I go to bed.

For ageing/fat loss 2.iu - 4 i.u will be plenty 3 days a week.

To be fair I've always done M/W/F so can't comment in that respect.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

@Pscarb

Do you have any info you'd care to share please regarding doses, days on and timing?

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

G-man99 said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> Do you have any info you'd care to share please regarding doses, days on and timing?
> 
> Thanks


 There is no optimal dose or timing for GH, dose will determine side effects the user has and the severity.

the frequency you use GH will have an effect on natural production and Insulin Sensitivity so M/W/F or EOD is superior to ED use especially for larger doses but for you if your aim is longevity and health reasons then 2iu of genuine GH is sufficient and you could use this ED, jab it before sleep as you would have the added benefit to improved sleep.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> There is no optimal dose or timing for GH, dose will determine side effects the user has and the severity.
> 
> the frequency you use GH will have an effect on natural production and Insulin Sensitivity so M/W/F or EOD is superior to ED use especially for larger doses but for you if your aim is longevity and health reasons then 2iu of genuine GH is sufficient and you could use this ED, jab it before sleep as you would have the added benefit to improved sleep.


 Why do so many people recommend shooting gh first thing in the morning?

I'm certainly not questioning your knowledge, just curious and will happily jab it before bed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

G-man99 said:


> Why do so many people recommend shooting gh first thing in the morning?
> 
> I'm certainly not questioning your knowledge, just curious and will happily jab it before bed


 for two reasons

1 - they are repeating what someone else has said who do not know how GH works

2 - the person does not know how GH works

many people think just because you tend to do cardio in the morning that if you jab in the morning then you will burn more fat, they believe you just jab GH and hey presto you are a fat burning machine  or that if you take it at night before bed you will affect the largest natural pulse of the day (when you reach REM sleep) but no matter when you inject GH natural output is compromised or stopped.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> for two reasons
> 
> 1 - they are repeating what someone else has said who do not know how GH works
> 
> ...


 That's pretty much how I was reading it when I'd seen all the people repeating the same broscience with no actual evidence.

Will try the M/W/F at 4iu before bed protocol and see how I get on.

I've got the hyge 200iu kit green tops.

Was told they are just as good as the 100iu black tops

Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

G-man99 said:


> That's pretty much how I was reading it when I'd seen all the people repeating the same broscience with no actual evidence.
> 
> Will try the M/W/F at 4iu before bed protocol and see how I get on.
> 
> ...


 i have not used Hyge or any Chinese GH for some time now so cannot comment i am afraid


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> That's pretty much how I was reading it when I'd seen all the people repeating the same broscience with no actual evidence.
> 
> Will try the M/W/F at 4iu before bed protocol and see how I get on.
> 
> ...


 @Chelsea uses the green tops, has done for some time and rates very highly

i think both green and black seem to be g2g


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> @Chelsea uses the green tops, has done for some time and rates very highly
> 
> i think both green and black seem to be g2g


 Same source does both black and green, think it's just one is 8iu vial and the other is 10iu


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> @Chelsea uses the green tops, has done for some time and rates very highly
> 
> i think both green and black seem to be g2g


 That's correct, currently using the green tops now and as ever, they are brilliant.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> That's correct, currently using the green tops now and as ever, they are brilliant.


 Do you advocate M/W/F 4iu at bed time for the results that I'm looking at mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Do you advocate M/W/F 4iu at bed time for the results that I'm looking at mate?


 Personally mate, i have found the best protocol for me is 1hour pre workout, i take 4iu so i will do that 4 times a week, sometimes 5 if i split my days.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Personally mate, i have found the best protocol for me is 1hour pre workout, i take 4iu so i will do that 4 times a week, sometimes 5 if i split my days.


 So many conflicting methods..............

Is there a wrong way to take it??


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> So many conflicting methods..............
> 
> Is there a wrong way to take it??


 Drinking it :lol:

Try a method that would suit your lifestyle, then switch and see if you get better results another way mate, thats what i did.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Drinking it :lol:
> 
> Try a method that would suit your lifestyle, then switch and see if you get better results another way mate, thats what i did.


 Cheers mate.

Will stick with night time shots for the time being and then will look at an alternative in the future to see if I can see any difference


----------



## p22 (Nov 25, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> for two reasons
> 
> 1 - they are repeating what someone else has said who do not know how GH works
> 
> ...


 are there any studies out there with more info or conclusions as to injection time doesnt matter for natural output diminishing?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

p22 said:


> are there any studies out there with more info or conclusions as to injection time doesnt matter for natural output diminishing?


 yes there is


----------



## p22 (Nov 25, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> yes there is


 wp


----------

